# Can I add a breaker without turning off the power to the panal?



## drunknhero (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey there, I don't have a main shut off and the only way I can shut off my power is by scheduling it with the electrical company. So I want to know if I can add a breaker without turning off the power to the panal. Would shutting off all breakers make it safe to do? Will i get shocked adding the nuetral and ground wires to there bus bars?


----------



## maxwelljr (Oct 20, 2009)

I am not an electrician, however I worked as an apprentice for a while.. You are saying there is no main breaker on the panel? It should have one..


----------



## drunknhero (Oct 20, 2009)

Nope, no main shut off


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 20, 2009)

one side of your box will be hot unless they shut it off on the street.

you can snap a new breaker in there without shutting down. don't touch ANYTHING shiny.


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 20, 2009)

theres a shut off on there somewhere... it may even be one of the breakers in the panel, it maybe outside on the meterbox 

but snapping one in is a cinch, just be careful not to let your fingers slip of the breaker, and be sure its seated firmly on the bus rail when your done.
it makes it alot easier too if you land the wire on the breaker before you snap it in...


----------



## drunknhero (Oct 20, 2009)

let me post a pic of it.... one sec...


----------



## drunknhero (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## drunknhero (Oct 20, 2009)

So i can touch/Screw in the nuetral and ground wires?


----------



## maxwelljr (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes, I believe Iam5toned was referring to attaching the wires to the breaker itself before putting it in, and then attach the neutral or ground.. not sure if you are putting in a 220 or a 110.


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 20, 2009)

the ground wont shock you.
the only way the neutral will shock you is if the power is on to the circuit your working on..
so hook up the ground first, then the neutral. once those two are landed put the hot wire on the breaker and snap it in. 
turn it on. 
enjoy


----------



## AquafinaOrbit (Oct 20, 2009)

You can work on a panel hot, and is often required because some business/homes just can't afford to lose power while you work on them. That being said, it's dangerous and you should be sure not to touch anything with your hand, it also helps to wrap your screw driver shaft in electrical tape. I find it hard to believe the panel has no main shutoff though as the NEC started in 1897


----------



## maxwelljr (Oct 20, 2009)

AquafinaOrbit said:


> I find it hard to believe the panel has no main shutoff though as the NEC started in 1897


I was thinking the same thing..


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 20, 2009)

judging by the thread creators name......im gunna have to say refrain from your alcoholic tendencies for this job!

& no being a hero!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 20, 2009)

i see no empty slot in that panel. =-/

you aren't just changing the breaker to a larger amperage are you?


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 20, 2009)

i don't see a pic.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 20, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i don't see a pic.



opps, i had to approve it.


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 20, 2009)

that panel is full ,are there other boxes?


----------



## razoredge (Oct 20, 2009)

if your scared go to church haha.. kidding, get a double pull breaker, you can use a double pole with two 20 amps on it to help safe on space, make sure your wire gauge is correct size for what your doing, I like to use nothing smaller then 12-2. 

shut the breaker off that you want to replace, then unscrew the wires going to that breaker and make sure you use a good screw driver, then install the new breaker in that same location and run your wires to the new breaker and then you know what to do from there


----------



## drunknhero (Oct 20, 2009)

50amp single pull to a sub panal... getting rid of my garbage disposal breaker...


----------



## Masswhole (Oct 20, 2009)

drunknhero said:


> Hey there, I don't have a main shut off and the only way I can shut off my power is by scheduling it with the electrical company. So I want to know if I can add a breaker without turning off the power to the panal. Would shutting off all breakers make it safe to do? Will i get shocked adding the nuetral and ground wires to there bus bars?



If you need to ask, hire an electrician.


----------



## choch (Oct 20, 2009)

That's the only breaker box on the property? It seems more like a sub panel that would be turned off from a breaker on the main panel.

What country are you in?

I've done lot's of work in live panels, and I'd like to add one thing to the advice you've been given. Keep in mind that electricty needs to have a route to ground or elsewhere to complete the circuit, which means while you are working on it make sure your other hand (or any body part) isn't touching anything that could complete the circuit, such as the metal of the breaker box. If your hand on the screwdriver slips and touches something live, the electricity would go through one arm and out the other to complete the circuit - which means right through your chest and vital organs...

I had a family member who was a lineman working on a power pole that was supposed to have no power. His knee touched one piece of metal and a wrench on his tool belt touched another and most of the tissue between those points was cooked. Graphic I know, but I just want to be sure you take the danger seriously.


----------



## AquafinaOrbit (Oct 20, 2009)

I was pretty baked on my last comment, what I should of been talking about was a disconnect. I'm working on a house right now that has no disconnect on the panel board, but one is provided outside the meter base. Still though shouldn't be an issue if you can't find it. Just be smart and watch your moves, don't just focus on the tip of the screw driver or wire because IMO experience that is when people don't notice themselves start to lean/move and get shocked. Also though the advice on completing the circuit is true, don't believe your safe because you not touching metal because even concrete conducts, as does air, and electricity will flow into your body whether you touch grounded metal or not.


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 20, 2009)

Masswhole said:


> If you need to ask, hire an electrician.


best advice
and can we all see the photo


----------



## AquafinaOrbit (Oct 20, 2009)

I can't see the image, I'm guessing from adblock plus or because I'm running firefox. Just read what others have said though about it being full, if thats the case you want to replace a current 1" breaker with two slim .5" breakers, that will fix the issue of the panel being full. Just be sure that the slot you choose to replace is rated for .5" breakers


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 21, 2009)

i think its because he so new
only 9 posts


----------



## laughingduck (Oct 21, 2009)

I would suggest shutting all the breakers off, and pulling the meter. Do what you need to do then reinstall the meter, then turn on your breakers, this is the only "safe" way to do it.


----------



## AquafinaOrbit (Oct 21, 2009)

Tampering with the meter is a federal offense so unless your talking about the disconnect outside the meter then I wouldn't recommend going that route. Really it's perfectly safe to work on live, you just have to use common sense and watch your moves.


----------



## kiheibuilt (Oct 21, 2009)

drunknhero said:


> 50amp single pull to a sub panal... getting rid of my garbage disposal breaker...



I hope you mean a 2 pole or double pole 50 amp breaker. I can't think of any growing equipment that needs 50 amps at 120 volts.


----------



## Scarfinger68 (Jan 17, 2011)

Old thread but I just added a breaker to my box. My box wasn't full and had room for a breaker. I worked on it "Hot". I just tunred the breaker that i was installing to off. i put the breaker in. It just snaps in.

Hooked my ground and white wires to the bar that all the other grounds and white wire were connected. Then i screwed in the black wire. I was scared and my heart was pumping but I didn't get shocked.


----------

